# What kind of tractor?



## DocHolliday (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I have a 1940 Ford 9n. It runs but not right now. It needs an overhaul. It did pretty well for what I used it for but I think I want something else.

I am willing to spend up to $6000 on something.

We have some old 1880 tobacco barns some guy bought from us but left them in a pile after he was done and I will have to clean them up..it's been sitting in a pile for years now. 

So I was looking for a tractor with a front end loader. Thought that would be handy pushing and picking up stuff.

Then I came across our old drainage canal my granddad made long time ago that runs from a swamp on the other side of the land and runs the dirt road and across to our pasture and to another flat pond swamp. Dirt has build back up in it and the land doesn't run off water good like it should no more.

So I was thinking about getting a 4x4 tractor because we're located in the swamp and it is wet usually. I also would think the front end loader would help or a tractor with a backhoe. Or I could rent a bulldozer and be done with it but I don't know. 

I was looking for better horsepower that can pull some 5ft heavy steel harrows we have a 5 ft bush hog. The Ford 9n pulled these but you know it was stuggling.

I will usually be mowing (land and between pine rows) and harrowing firebreaks and pushing stuff.



I came across a 2009 New Holland TC30 Hydro with a front end loader and backhoe for $2880 (if it is not sold yet) and it has 52 hrs. The guy says he is in a financial problem and that's why he is asking that price. Seems fishy to me.But I don't know. The economy is messed up (from what they say but that is another story). The guy mentioned he is out of town and his brother works for a hauling company and the tractor is there and his brother will deliver it for free.

I looked up about the tractor but the front end load only can hold 875lb and I hear that this tractor has snapped in half before with people.





I am wonder what kind of tractor should I get?


----------



## turbo (Jun 17, 2009)

for that price I would buy it and sell it for twice that amount or more and buy what you might need.


----------



## DocHolliday (Jun 24, 2008)

turbo said:


> for that price I would buy it and sell it for twice that amount or more and buy what you might need.


Naw, I am just gonna back away from it. It sounds fishy.....


----------



## flman (Mar 23, 2010)

DocHolliday said:


> Naw, I am just gonna back away from it. It sounds fishy.....


Agreed, that does sound fishy with the 3rd party delivery and all.


----------



## DocHolliday (Jun 24, 2008)

I just don't know whether to keep my 9n or get something else....


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

If your 9n is already struggling, you'll be working on it & fixing lots of stuff before long.... maybe keep it to use for fun if you like it, & get something a little bigger, that would NOT be struggling with what you have? And yea, 4wd can get you outtta trouble, if you will watch what you are doing & not try to use it to go where you shouldn't be going anyway!

Good luck!


----------



## DocHolliday (Jun 24, 2008)

I've found a 1983 MASSEY FERGUSON 240 UTILITY TRACTOR for $5,900 or best offer (maybe $5,000 offer). They said they can quote me a price with putting a Bush hog front end loader on it. It's 2wd. If I get stuck..I just use my 1979 Ford 4x4 and a comealong to pull me out. I just avoid bad bad stuff.

I'm still looking around.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Finding a decent tractor in the $6000 price range should not be difficult but the FEL is going to cost a good bit more. A tractor without 4WD and a FEL installed is not going to perform very well under some conditions. Any good quality FEL in the CUT class size is going to run between $4000 and $7000 new. 

Keep an eye out on Craigs List, Tractor House, Fastline, etc. for some deals. Better to be patient and look around, taking your time to compare and learn as much as you can about each model before you buy used. Best to buy from a private owner instead of a dealer if possible.


----------



## DocHolliday (Jun 24, 2008)

I've found a Kubota L3830 Diesel Tractor 4x4 with a front end loader...it is hydrostatic. He wants $5700 for it and it has a box blade too. Only has 259.5 hours on it.


Should I get it!?!?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

DocHolliday said:


> I've found a Kubota L3830 Diesel Tractor 4x4 with a front end loader...it is hydrostatic. He wants $5700 for it and it has a box blade too. Only has 259.5 hours on it.
> 
> 
> Should I get it!?!?


This sounds a bit fishy. That is an unbelievabley good price or an angry and jealous wife is selling her husbands tractor. 

Buyer beware. This is what I found Kubota L3830's selling for:

KUBOTA L3830, Used KUBOTA L3830, KUBOTA L3830 For Sale At TractorHouse.com


----------



## DocHolliday (Jun 24, 2008)

TF Admin said:


> This sounds a bit fishy. That is an unbelievabley good price or an angry and jealous wife is selling her husbands tractor.
> 
> Buyer beware. This is what I found Kubota L3830's selling for:
> 
> KUBOTA L3830, Used KUBOTA L3830, KUBOTA L3830 For Sale At TractorHouse.com


You know what? I checked for the reviews for this tractor and found the pictures on the tractor that was for sale, on another site AND it was listed for sale in NM and I am in Georgia. 


It's a scam.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Usually if it sounds too good to be true.........it usually is. :fineprint


----------



## fordf150farmer (May 1, 2010)

try to find something like a 1720 ford. w have had one since 1989 and it is a BEAST that poor tractor has had such a hard life, but it is like a timex. i saw one the other day on tractor house for 6 grand and that is well worth it. i think it had a thousand hours on it or so. the 1720 is roughly 28 horse (closer to 32 in good shape) and has an almost indestructable 3 cylinder diesel. i would say go for a 1920 because it is a little bigger and a little more power, but the 4 cylinder on it uses way more fuel than the 1720 does. and the minimal hp gain isnt really worth the 'upgrade' at least not to us.


----------



## DocHolliday (Jun 24, 2008)

I wonder if I just need to get a 2wd diesel tractor and just rent a bulldozer or something?


I wanted a loader for pushing stuff and moving dirt.


----------



## fordf150farmer (May 1, 2010)

DocHolliday said:


> I wonder if I just need to get a 2wd diesel tractor and just rent a bulldozer or something?
> 
> 
> I wanted a loader for pushing stuff and moving dirt.


well you could do that, and that may be all you need. . . but i am a firm beleiver that once you have a 4x4 loader tractor, you will never want to go back. with just a tractor all you can really do is pull stuff. with a tractor and loader you can do just about anything you want, move, cary, etc. etc. etc. what you want and when you want, and if you have 4x4 on top of that??? you just hit the lottery. my uncle had a 2x4 loader tractor (roughly 50 hp) and once it started raining, or the load on the front got a little on the heavy side, our 30 horse 4x4 loader tractor would just work circles around the other tractor. imagine you have a round bale on the front and a light weight implement on the back going up a muddy steep hill. with the 2x4 you almost have to swap rear implements, put a bale on the back, or back up the hill which is still not very effective. with the 4x4 you just lock it in and go up the hill. i think you will find it to be a very good investment. dont give up the search! you will find what you seek


----------



## DocHolliday (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I dont know what to do. I can't find a 4x4 tractor with a FEL unless I buy it brand new...


I don't know what to do or what to get now...


----------



## dok1948 (Jun 7, 2010)

*dok1948*



DocHolliday said:


> I've found a Kubota L3830 Diesel Tractor 4x4 with a front end loader...it is hydrostatic. He wants $5700 for it and it has a box blade too. Only has 259.5 hours on it.
> 
> 
> This is an obvious SCAM. Google '2004' Kubota Diesel L3830 - $5700
> You will see this tractor posted on Craigslist all overe the United States.


----------



## dok1948 (Jun 7, 2010)

*dok1948*



DocHolliday said:


> I've found a Kubota L3830 Diesel Tractor 4x4 with a front end loader...it is hydrostatic. He wants $5700 for it and it has a box blade too. Only has 259.5 hours on it.
> 
> 
> This is an obvious SCAM. Google '2004' Kubota Diesel L3830 - $5700
> You will see this tractor posted on Craigslist all over the United States.


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

Patience... forget the $5000 4 year old tractors with FEL and backhoe..they are all scams.. so are the $7200.00 tractors that are worth $23000.00.. if you see them... flag them and keep looking. 
A good 4WD 25-30 hp tractor with FEL (no backhoe) will cost you $7500.00 low end (deere 850 with 900 hours a little beat up), up to $15000.00 (plus) for something newer.

Keep looking...


----------



## DocHolliday (Jun 24, 2008)

Would it be smart to get one off of Ebay? I see they will let you do low monthly payments. Been calling around these tractor dealers and they ain't got a used 4x4 tractor with frontend loader in yet....


----------



## irwin (Jun 6, 2010)

DocHolliday said:


> Would it be smart to get one off of Ebay? I see they will let you do low monthly payments. Been calling around these tractor dealers and they ain't got a used 4x4 tractor with frontend loader in yet....


All depends on the specific tractor you are interested in. Ebay ads with monthly payments are most likely from a dealer, contact the seller, ask who they are, then check the dealer on BBB (Better Business Bureau).. more than one person has regretted buying a machine without checking it out first, and others have done that and now own a fine tractor.


I found one tractor on Compact Tractors, Used Compact Tractors for sale at EquipmentTraderOnline.com and drove 320 miles (one way) to look at it, bought it and drove back with my trailer to pick it up.. this is a little extreme, but the point being there are machines out there, keep looking for the right deal.

other on line sources: Tractors, Used Tractors, Tractors For Sale At TractorHouse.com - Manufacturers

Loader Backhoe, Used Loader Backhoe, Loader Backhoe For Sale At MachineryTrader.com - Manufacturers

Tractors (Less than 40 HP) for Sale | Used Tractors by Manufacturer | Fastline.com


----------



## Sweet_GA_DBrown (Jun 28, 2010)

Don't know if you've done this. Check the Market Bulletin. 

Error Page
Category Index

It's available online and in print. You can also place "equipment wanted" ads.


----------

